# Well this is a HUNTING TOOL! Local Waterfowl USA Chapter to



## dave shady (Sep 2, 2011)

Give away a DUCK BOAT!!!!

Check it out guys tickets just came up on this raffle and its LIMITED and affordable.

Our Chapters 20th anniversary were attempting to do something SPECIAL and raise
a BOAT LOAD of money for our local wetland and habitat projects! 

16 Foot Phowler BOAT - 10hp Copperhead MOTOR & Bear TRAILER!







MORE DETAILS and Tickets on the link!

https://www.cattailproducts.com/wfusa01.htm

Thanks for your time and I hope you check it out and get a chance or 2!!!!

Dave Shady Larsen
Treasure Mississippi Flyway Chapter
Clinton Iowa


----------



## Jim (Sep 7, 2011)

Bumping this! I would love to see a member win this. :USA1:


----------



## flatboat (Sep 8, 2011)

ttt


----------

